# Angora Bunny



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

His name is Remmy and i COULD NOT pass him up. Make sure you Google "pictures of Angora bunny" so you can see what he will look like all grown up if you don't already know. I will have to post pics later my camera is dead. 


Here is a link with photos

http://izismile.com/2009/02/12/english_angora_rabbits_47_pics.html


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would name mine "snowball" lol!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, you have an angora!? Make sure when you groom him to either keep his fur or sell it to a local crafts-person. Personally, my dwarf mix has enough fur for my liking but angora's are sweet.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Matts-Snowball would be appropriate after looking at pictures. Mine is just a baby. If I had the money I would have snapped up the tiny little brown one I saw there too. Mine is an albino.

Laki-I'm a knitter and crocher so I will definatly be saving the fur. I need to find a way to turn it in to yarn for cheap. Any ideas? My other rabbit is a dwarf mix. My husband is aweful but ironic. Both are males and he named them winchester and remington. *blushes, facepalm*


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Men and their guns. We have a lionhead named Swiffer, I'll post a pic of him on a separate thread in a bit.

Have you looked into drop spindles for spinning? I think there's ways to just spin it by hand, I'm not entirely sure though.

Eventually, I'll be getting a couple of angoras, and learning to felt with the wool!!

(Definitely a cute breed!)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww! No, I don't know how to turn it to yarn! haha I saved Bunny's molt last fall to see how much fur I could get from her but then I put it outside for birds. 

I don't think I quite get the Winchester/Remington referecne


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I found this video, the bun looks less than impressed, but I find that most rabbits do XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY5ccnuC2yE


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Laki said:


> I don't think I quite get the Winchester/Remington referecne


they're gun brands


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Those are both guns that hunters use to kill rabbits. I just shortened them to winny and remmy. No one is the wiser. I will look into drop spindles though. I really want to make my own yarn. I can't find my camera cord. Argh!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Men and their guns. We have a lionhead named Swiffer, I'll post a pic of him on a separate thread in a bit.
> 
> Have you looked into drop spindles for spinning? I think there's ways to just spin it by hand, I'm not entirely sure though.
> 
> ...


You can post a picture on this thread too. I love bunnies and I don't do spider it "high jacking" or whatever.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Shirleythebetta said:


> _Those are both guns that hunters use to kill rabbits_. I just shortened them to winny and remmy. No one is the wiser. I will look into drop spindles though. I really want to make my own yarn. I can't find my camera cord. Argh!


That sounds a bit..ironic?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Shirley, I did start a different thread, and there's baby puffball pictures on it!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=138946


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh!! Rabbt hunting guns?? lol They are survivors by the sounds of it


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

not to be graphic, but domestic rabbits are rarely "put down" via gun...


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Definatly not. There aren't many people that raise them for food anymore. Especially not pet store rabbits that you pay thirty or more for. But I can appreciate the humour. I'm not against hunting as long as it is done within the law. But baby puffballs! Tee hee I love bunnies. I can't stop thinking about the other angora I left behind. Grrr limitations of money.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Sky definatly a puffy puff ball.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Laki said:


> Oh!! Rabbt hunting guns?? lol They are survivors by the sounds of it


Haha yea. My husband is a hunter but my house is off limits. Not that he would ever hurt them. He loves his fuzzies just as much as I do.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Definatly not. There aren't many people that raise them for food anymore. Especially not pet store rabbits that you pay thirty or more for. But I can appreciate the humour. I'm not against hunting as long as it is done within the law. But baby puffballs! Tee hee I love bunnies. I can't stop thinking about the other angora I left behind. Grrr limitations of money.


My brother raises them, that's where our NZ crosses came from. And occasionally we do buy them for the table. I grew up on a farm, always raised my own food, it just makes more sense to me.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Me to. Its important to know where your food comes from and what is happening to it. If you raise it yourself you know its not being genetically altered and pumped full of drugs


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea, I live in a province where the "national" sport outside the city is rabbit hunting. We have the country's leading beagle rescue (Beagle Paws) which is a _DIRECT_ by-product of rabbit hunting. So, I hear it all the time about how rabbits are food and stuff. Idk, I seen rabbit recipes around town but I kind of have myself distanced from it altogether because I don't eat any meat.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Its good to distance yourself rather than be angry. We all have different lifestyles and opinions and that's okay.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you have any pictures of the little white guy? He sounds like a cutie pie!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Not yet. My camera charger is missing. Stinks u can look it up online though. He is a baby albino angora.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I looked it up. They are adorable to no end. Everytime I see one I think of this meme though http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-oB7gzrAQDFg/T6d40QBpzZI/AAAAAAAAAi8/gjiqfej_Uaw/s1600/humid+bunny[1].jpg


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Ha that's funny.

I see you have a mini Rex. I have another that is a mini Rex dwarf mix or something like that.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah thats our Rummy. He's technically a show bunny but he'll never show or breed.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

*Angora pics at last.*

Okay. First is my Angora and second bunny is my mini rex/dwarf mix. If anyone knows what style of Angora he is (English, German.... whatever) I would like any input. He is still a baby though. I may need to wait until he is bigger since they seem to resemble lion heads as babies.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Hahaha, he is so cute! Angoras are a lot of work I hear, grooming them and all. We have a few at the petting zoo I work at.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea I'm going to be doing a lot of brushing


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

ohmygosh! He's so CUTE!!!

I find them easier than shorthairs for grooming.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> ohmygosh! He's so CUTE!!!
> 
> I find them easier than shorthairs for grooming.


Really? I haven't had to much trouble with my short hair yet. He's young though, mostly he just sheds.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

my Elop buck was the worst shedder EVER!!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

oh my goodness...  that looks like fun.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

No. There is nothing fun about a molting bunny o-e


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't experienced that yet. How often does it happen? Is it breed specific? I'm still pretty new to bunny experience. Not even a year yet.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

we filled a plastic grocery bag with his fur. this was supposedly an annual thing, and he still wasn't finished by the time winter had set in.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Annual is okay anyways. They will get brushed a lot like the dogs anyway, more so probably, I have a long haired australian Shepard that sheds constantly so I'm no stranger to grooming. If I don't tackle his fur a lot my tan Carpet turns black. Can't get it off the floor either. I go through one to two vacuums a year.

Any grooming tips for bunnies I may not know other than brushing guys? I noticed My Rex/dwarf is shedding slightly, so is the angora baby.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

with the wool breeds you can tug the excess hair. gently pinch the wool, and slowly and gently pull out, it'll take all loose wool with it.

white vinegar can help keep white coats nice and white, just wet a paper towel and wipe him down. Neutering will prevent him from spraying himself (boys are gross). But if he does stain his coat, tear free baby shampoo will get it out also. Baths are rarely recommended, improper drying could make your bun sick, my Lionhead is trained to blow dry for that purpose.

watch for mats in the tail area, sometimes it's hard for longer coated breeds to keep their butt clean, also behind the ears and the ear wool can mat. if they're too bad, just clip them out and call it good.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay that's helpful. I do have a travel blow dryer that doesn't get to hot. That will be good in case I need to bath them. I believe they are both neutered. The place I got them doesn't sell animals without them being up to date on everything and neutered. They also keep records on who provides the animals. Once I get more experience and a larger home :/ I plan to adopt. My husband is already trying to talk me into a one eared rescue but I don't want to get a rescue right now when most could have issues that could need a lot of attention. I don't think I have enough experience for that right now. Winnie is my first bunny and I just got him in December. I think three would be pushing it. Sorry to rant I must have needed to talk about that. Geez...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I used to have 6, litter training made my life so much easier, and it's supposed to be a cinch with neuters. Mine were intact.

ALSO, if they ARE both neutered, you can bond the two of them (since domestic bunnies are social critters) and it'll be one cage to care for.

I knew a moderator on my rabbit forum who had a bonded herd of 5 males and females. I would love to have that happen some day! ^_^


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank would be awesome.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My bunny molts twice a year. Spring and fall. Then there are smaller shedding periods in between. I'm sure an angora would be a about the same  

The only problem I have wit molting is how fine the hairs are! They get in your face and they're sticking in your eyes and nose and lips and mouth and its uncomfortable. I brush my bunny outside so it blows away. Supplementing with pineapple or papaya (make sure they have no sugar added!!!) are good for the gut while molting. These can cause excess sugar in the bladder though, so I opt for a cat lick stick from walmart. It's got petroleum and molasses. WAY less sugar than fruit and the petroleum (though not considered healthy necessarily) is a lubricant for the gut so no fur gets stuck which prevents stasis!


----------

